# OEM Strategies



## amoschetti (Jan 14, 2011)

Hi All,

Doing some research into Lawn Tractors...looking at companies like MTD, Husqvarna, etc. and wondering where are they going. Looks like MTD is trying to lock up the low price point space with Troy-Bilt and Cub Cadet (are they consolidating brands? Haven't seen much Yard-man or Bolens lately) while a company like Husqvarna is aiming towards the high end, possibly trying to take on the green machine. 

Anyone have any insights as to where these companies are going, what their strategies might be?


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

MTD is one of the 'big 3' lawntractor makers - JD, and Cub cadet ( not all cubs tho- just the heavy GT's are still cub made - the lighter ones are MTD made) - MTD had bot a bunch of other brands- according to wikipedia- the brands are :yardman, troybuit, toro, bolens , massey ferguson, and white.

Most machines sold at lowes are MTD's .


----------



## Larry in OK (Jul 22, 2010)

My take on where the makers are going is they want to make the cheapest possible piece of crap that the consumer will buy. They want it to last just long enough to not completley infuriate the consumer that the POS lawn mower only lasted X number of years in the hope that the idiot consumer will buy another of their POS cheap junk machines.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Most things today are only built to last so long anyway - if things lasted forever, companies would go broke not selling next years latest and greatest new model. A throw away society.


----------

